
Internet failure hits two continents - transburgh
http://www.cnn.com/2008/WORLD/meast/01/31/dubai.outage/index.html
======
tlrobinson
If a boat's anchor can accidentally sever a major backbone cutting off several
countries from the Internet, just thing what a terrorist could _deliberately_
do...

I've always wondered how you would go about fixing a cable deep in the ocean.

~~~
pchristensen
Here's a ridiculously long but very interesting article (well, basically a
book) about undersea and overland telecom/network cables. Worth the read when
you have [a lot of] time.

<http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/4.12/ffglass.html>

~~~
mhb
It's by Neal Stephenson which, I suppose, might augur well (Snow Crash) or ill
(Quicksilver).

